# crappy



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

there is a place i go fishing and there are these crappy they are so cool,brightly coloured with different colour think i might catch about 2 and put em in my tank

anyone done this b4?


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

lots of people seem to catch native fish on their own and keep them, only things I'd be careful of are state laws and the acclimation process of the fish into the tank. And be very careful of the temp of the tank water


----------



## Trimma194 (Mar 20, 2004)

screw the laws...its not like the wildlife committee is gonna come to yur house and look at your tanks. me and my buddies have done that with a bunch of bass here in the south...it not that big of a deal...but like he said you have to watch the temp of the tank..good luck on it if you do it


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

i dont get laws like that, the fish is going to be f***ing killed ne ways so what is the prob if you keep it in a tank instead of in a deep fry


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

crappy?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

he means crappie. Its a type of centrarchid/sunfish, like bluegill, bass, etc


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

redbelly79 said:


> screw the laws...


 Thats a really enlighted attitude, Thanks for screwing me too,
all other Native NA fish keepers should thank him too for he's the reason
we have to pay through our nose and spend hours filling out collection permits.
He's also the reason many of our legitimate permit applications are rejected.







(asshole)

Crappie though are not a fish that has many law issues attached,
Check of coarse, but I'd bet all you need is a valid fishing licence,

Very easy to keep, they eat anything and will do well in a 55 gallon
for one pair. Temp is not an issue, these fish can survive just fine in temps from 
40 to 90 degrees F with no problem. it is a common misconception that Native 
North american fish require cold water, often they do not. Nice fish if you are
willing to dedicate a tank to them.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

where would you find crappie?


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

My local reservoir is loaded with them...gonna go fishing this summer I hope I can get some.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Polypterus said:


> redbelly79 said:
> 
> 
> > screw the laws...
> ...


 Relaxe Poly. You can get your point across without the name calling.









nasty: Are you sure you're even talking about crappie? I noticed you mentioned "brightly colored with different colors". Crappie, both black and white are pretty much, purely, silver and black.

I get the feeling you're talking about the "pumpkin seed", a sunfish. Wich are loaded with color.

I've kept almost all N.A. gamefish in an aquarium at one point or time. They are all hardy if given alot of room and clean water. Except the fish's in the pike family. They don't always fare to well. Most of them prefer very cold water, except small pike and pickerel. Bass are fun to keep. Very intelligent fish.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

bass are fun fish, never kept one in a tank but they were very unquie down at the lake. really smart, they out smarted me :laugh:

where are you located though, some fish get to large to keep in a tank and to even move back into their native waters


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

i had a crappie in a 20g for a while. he ate worms and stuff like that. he was really f*cking agressive! i would definatly want to keep another one of these. and you can catch them in alot of lakes all over the US. hell ive caught 'em in creeks before.


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

Serrapygo said:


> Polypterus said:
> 
> 
> > redbelly79 said:
> ...


 i dont know maybe i found a new specie of crappie they are like rainbow coloured they have an amazing colouring


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

i am 100% sure they are crappie trust me i have been fishing for so many years and i know what i caught that one day was no sunfish

and i wouldn't mind keeping a bullcat(catfisf) or mudcat


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

so then crappy are centrarchids, but not sunfish?


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> so then crappy are centrarchids, but not sunfish?


All crappie are Centrarchidae but not all Centrarchidae are sunfish.



> Relaxe Poly. You can get your point across without the name calling.


There is no excuse for not following the laws written, I have no tolerance
for those that make my life more difficult because they think they are
above the law, it's this idiot attitude that makes it very difficult for 
hobbyists to work with any sucess with the local Fish and game authoritys.
We should be working together, but it is the dumb ass attitude that Hobbysists
think they are above reproach that hurt this.

if you had any actual long term interest in North American
Natives you would understand, I have to go through hoops to keep the fish I have,
I'm not about to accept and allow to slide ignorant and stupid remarks that
will only work against my interests.

I will not relax on anyone who states publicly to "Screw the law"
especially if the subject is one that I'm very involved in,

You may take this as being light and not important, it is very important
to my operations and the work I'm doing. Such attitudes are a direct
detriment to the work being done by hobbyists in the area of
Native North American fish.

Think the big picture, some of us work with these fish daily and have
become specialists in them, our access to these fish is very important,
Stupid comments by Exotic tropical people piss us off quickly when they 
spout idiotic and harmfull statements relating to what has been very hard work
on our part.


----------



## Trimma194 (Mar 20, 2004)

relax "nasty typhoon" everybody knows that you are the fish expert on this website...just playing man..take it easy on me...you jus dont know how to have a lil fun once in a while..


----------



## scrapedogg (Apr 28, 2003)

Poly,

Given a common scenario, you catch some native fish, transport them to your tank illegally, and keep them until they die. In this case you are saying screw the law, but no harm is done, correct? Those laws are specifically in place to keep new diseases and non-native fish from being introduced into the wild, aren't they? If you work very closely with the laws, maybe you can shed some light on the subject. I keep native fish in my tank, and don't have any permits for them or anything, but I also would never keep a tropical fish with them, or release them into the wild once they've been in my aquarium. Am I categorized in with your sect of idiots with blatant disregard for the law who work directly against fish hobbyists? I'm just a little confused. I've always believed that laws are to be followed blindly by the ignorant, and used as guidelines for the educated. Since you're educated on the subject, help out the rest of us to become less ignorant.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Turned into an interesting discussion....

If you are 100% sure that the aquarium is a dead end, last place of habitation for the fish, you have a point. Too many people do not do this, they let them go somewhere OTHER THAN where they caught the fish. Even releasing it back to the same spot can be bad for a variety of detailed reasons. If you are going to take the risk of disobeying the law, kill your fish before you ever let it go.

With all of the problems of introduced species we hobbyists are treading a VERY TIGHT ROPE!!! So far the snakeheads have illustrated the dangers of fish we have in our tanks (even though it was from a food market). We are in danger of getting a whole lot of fish banned and having more scrutiny than we care for. This is no joke. We have the responsibility to not make dumb or illegal mistakes.


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

redbelly79 said:


> relax "nasty typhoon" everybody knows that you are the fish expert on this website...just playing man..take it easy on me...you jus dont know how to have a lil fun once in a while..:laugh:


 i think you got the worng guy i didnt say anything about the law....
where i live you can keep the freshwater fish you catch just aslong as you dont sell them .then it would be called poaching.

i think i might try it for the summer

oh yeah my thread is now dead, people are talking about people not following the law and all that

but thanks to you all who gave me the 411 on crappie


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

> Given a common scenario, you catch some native fish, transport them to your tank illegally, and keep them until they die. In this case you are saying screw the law, but no harm is done, correct?


In such a case you are doing no harm, do I necessarily think this is ethically
responsible no not really. will I say that's fine no I won't.



> Those laws are specifically in place to keep new diseases and non-native fish from being introduced into the wild, aren't they?


No those laws are also in place to prevent over exploitation of a species by
private and commercial interests as well as to protect non-game fish 
populations.



> I keep native fish in my tank, and don't have any permits for them or anything, but I also would never keep a tropical fish with them, or release them into the wild once they've been in my aquarium.


Good, your the type of person this post is not directed at nor are you the type
that worries me, It's those that think little about responsibility I worry about,
unfortunately there are more of them than you, I failed mindreading in Collage,
so sorry if you get caught up in the mix, but there are a hell of allot of idiots
that would not think twice about re-releasing a fish because they had no
foresight in thinking about what the future requirements of the animal would be,
This attitude is all to common and I see it all too frequently, this whole
culture seems based on impulse and momentary gratification,
not forward thinking and responsibility to an animals welfare,
or the local enviornment and it's biotic inhabitants.



> I've always believed that laws are to be followed blindly by the ignorant, and used as guidelines for the educated.


in general,
educated in environmental and fisheries management is not the strong suit of
the majority of Fish hobbyists these days. One only needs to look at the surface
lightly to see this.

Acestro is right on here, Stupid and ignorant mistakes will be very costly
if the culture does not change. Accepting ignorance as valid only
strengthens the noose in favor of the more restrictions.

Toleration of, or acceptance of unlawfull activity is not in the best interest of 
anyone that keeps fish as a hobby or Private enterprise. 
It seems odd this is something difficult to grasp seeing the recent
occurances in the industry and shift in mood by Federal and state agencys.


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

I think you all are nuts!! lol


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

thanks for the info. This is some thing that shouldnt be taken lightly. I have learned something new and appreciate it. I too was ignorant. 
wisdom is knowledge.


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

knowledge is power......


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

this one resembles the coloured crappy from where i fish


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

my friend does it and im gonna catch some minnows


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

minnows r a crappies best firned include small 2 inch plastic ones.... lol its fun to fish for um awesome mouth exstesion awresome fish i fidn the best ponds consist of bullhead (black or yellow) yellow pearch and black crappie


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

black crappie are awesome pets







i just caught like 50 of them today, filleted them, and are soon going to be piranha food


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

got any pics lemmy? or at leas the potential to take pics, such as with a digital camera or scanner?


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

i dont ahve a scanner or anything lol. and what do you want pics of?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

the black crappie you catch. BTW how big is the average specimen you catch?


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

the average fish is like 8-10 inches or something like that. i never really measure them so i cant be too exact







. and they were such an easy catch today becuse they are starting to spawn so they were hitting anything that came near them. the males were also really dark becuase they were spawning.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

piranha45 said:


> the black crappie you catch. BTW how big is the average specimen you catch?


 6-16 inches.

i had a couple 16 inchers in my 180 at one time.. these fish are extremly interesting.

i ended up stocking a small pond near my house with them.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

are they territorial/aggressive, or just hungry?


----------



## scrapedogg (Apr 28, 2003)

It's cool to watch them because they've got mouths hinged almost like a tarpon. They can really open up wide, and if you have a black background on your tank, they'll hide out, and make you think they're not there. Then all of a sudden you'll see the white membrane of their mouth opening up and sucking in a minnow, it's really cool to watch. I've got some vids of some native fish eating, I'd love to put them up here, but I don't know if that's allowed, or if so, how to do it. I'll have crappies back in my tank in a couple weeks, then I could show some pics of them in a home aquarium.


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

scrapedogg said:


> It's cool to watch them because they've got mouths hinged almost like a tarpon. They can really open up wide, and if you have a black background on your tank, they'll hide out, and make you think they're not there. Then all of a sudden you'll see the white membrane of their mouth opening up and sucking in a minnow, it's really cool to watch. I've got some vids of some native fish eating, I'd love to put them up here, but I don't know if that's allowed, or if so, how to do it. I'll have crappies back in my tank in a couple weeks, then I could show some pics of them in a home aquarium.


 sounds great...i wanna see some home vids


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

super extendo jaws makes a great pred sorta likea supersized sunfish but better personality super fast speed reminds me of large leafish


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

piranha45 said:


> are they territorial/aggressive, or just hungry?


 the one that i kept was very territorial and very agressive. he was really agressive when it was feeding time.


----------

